# Canon AE-1 questions



## Dskater99 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi i have a canon AE-1 and i dont know anything about it. I got it from a friend and ive never even loaded it with film.Ive got a sigma mini wide 28mm f2.8 on it and the flash that was sold with the camera. Any thoughts on the camera? good? bad? If anybody has any sample photos with this lens or camera it might help. thanks.


----------



## compur (Nov 19, 2012)

A hugely popular camera -- one of the most popular 35mm SLRs of the 1970s-80s.  Uses Canon FD lenses with a  good meter and accurate, electronically controlled shutter. Still popular as a "student camera."  Has held up well and, if not beat up, is often found in working condition today though usually needs light seals replaced (as do most Japanese cameras from this era).  Uses a PX628 battery (won't operate at all without it).


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 19, 2012)

*cough shameless plug cough*

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ay-donation-canon-fd-mount-135mm-f-2-8-a.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-asanuma-75-260mm-f-4-5-canon-c-fd-mount.html


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 19, 2012)

The Canon AE-1 was and still can be a very good 35mm camera. One of the iconic cameras of the 70's.  Canon FD mount lenses are plentiful and inexpensive.   Yes the light seals are probably toast if they haven't been replaced but it's cheap to fix that.  I bought my AE-1 in mid-70's and my daughter still uses it.   I missed it so I recently bought a re-furbed A-1 which is basically an AE-1 with a few extra features.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 19, 2012)

Still have my AE1 after all these long years.  It's the camera I learned on starting when I was 13, definitely a solid camera.  Buy some film and go shooting man.  

Here's a picture I took a few years ago in St. Peter's Basilica with my AE1.  Shot on TMAX100...bit gritty, but that's because of the ghetto process I used to digitize it (I took a picture of the negative using my dslr).  I have a real one in my home blown up to 20x30.


----------



## JosephKubik (Nov 29, 2012)

It's a great, solid camera.  It has been my primary 35mm camera for a while.  (Using my Minolta right now to switch it up)


----------

